#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  MB Audio systeem

## Running-Red

Hallo iedereen,

Binnenkort hebben we een productie, 

de PA bestaat uit een MB-Audio systeem. heeft iemand ervaring hiermee?

Heeft er al iemand met MB gewerkt?

----------


## jans

Aanstaande zaterdag wellicht in Grijpskerk?

Wat MB-audio betreft, een goed product daar hoef je je geen zorgen om te maken.
De configuratie die in Grijpskerk op podium 1 komt heb ik nog niet gehoord maar de gebruiker kennende is dit weer dik voor elkaar.

----------


## geenstijl21

@ Jans: Kom jij niet van Hof af die MB op de markt drukt....

MB is een vervolg op het hele LAN verhaal... Dat was gedoemd te mislukken.... Nu heeft Auke Meijer van Hof met een Italiaan en wat RCF speakers een nieuw merk bedacht MB. Ergens in Italie staat een fabriekje.

Voor de prijs klinkt het redelijk MAAR als een kast van zichzelf niet goed klinkt en je probeert daar met de processor een "mooie" klank uit te halen, dan heb je al het eerste verlies. 

Ze hebben het hele processor verhaal "doorontwikkeld"

Mijn mening: MB is even op de markt net zoals LAN... Voor de gelukkigen die daarin investernen, over 2 jaar is het niks meer waard en je kunt het nergens bijhuren.

----------


## jans

> @ Jans: Kom jij niet van Hof af die MB op de markt drukt....
> 
> MB is een vervolg op het hele LAN verhaal... Dat was gedoemd te mislukken.... Nu heeft Auke Meijer van Hof met een Italiaan en wat RCF speakers een nieuw merk bedacht MB. Ergens in Italie staat een fabriekje.
> 
> Voor de prijs klinkt het redelijk MAAR als een kast van zichzelf niet goed klinkt en je probeert daar met de processor een "mooie" klank uit te halen, dan heb je al het eerste verlies. 
> 
> Ze hebben het hele processor verhaal "doorontwikkeld"
> 
> Mijn mening: MB is even op de markt net zoals LAN... Voor de gelukkigen die daarin investernen, over 2 jaar is het niks meer waard en je kunt het nergens bijhuren.



Beste GeenStijl,

Ik vindt het jammer dat je op deze wijze reageert terwijl uit je verhaal duidelijk blijkt dat je niet weet waar je het over hebt.

Voor diegene die geïntereseerd is kijk eens op de site van MB-audiosystems of neem kontakt met ze op, ze staan je graag te woord.

----------


## geenstijl21

@ Jans, wat klopt er niet aan mijn verhaal.....Verklaar je nader.Want jij stelt dat mijn verhaal "duidelijk" niet klopt

In afwachting van je reactie

----------


## jans

> @ Jans, wat klopt er niet aan mijn verhaal.....Verklaar je nader.Want jij stelt dat mijn verhaal "duidelijk" niet klopt
> 
> In afwachting van je reactie



Wat ik kwijt wil is dat je qua componentkeuze en concept de plank volledig mis slaat.
Ik betwijvel of je het al gehoord cq gebruikt hebt.

Meer wil ik er niet over kwijt.

----------


## geenstijl21

@ Jans: Gezellig die discussies... Maar goed, het is een aktief speakertje met wat RCF speakers erin en een processor die het werk doet.

De processor (DSP) regelt zelfs dat het laag en hoog tegelijk vertrekken. (verkoopargument van een vertegenwoordiger van Hof) Nou joepie!

Je hoort van zo'n vertegenwoordiger alleen maar verhalen hoe goed de DSP is....Oftewel het digitaliseren van geluid. Dat is in mijn oren verlies van het geluid!  Mijn voorkeur gaat uit naar een luidspreker die vanzichzelf goed klinkt en waar geen DSP voor nodig is.

BTW: waar ga je MB audio bijhuren als verhuurbedrijf....

----------


## geenstijl21

@ Jans nog 1 keer: zou je aub helder willen uitleggen wat MB zo goed maakt voor de forum lezers... dacht dat jou passie en kennis bij elektra zat....

----------


## jans

> @ Jans nog 1 keer: zou je aub helder willen uitleggen wat MB zo goed maakt voor de forum lezers... dacht dat jou passie en kennis bij elektra zat....



 
[FONT=Verdana]Beste geenstijl,[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Jij hebt een mening over MB audio-systems en die respecteer ik maar kom wel met juistheden naar buiten.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Ik heb MB gehoord en gebruikt en vindt het goed klinken, zowel on als off-axis, de luidsprekers zijn relatief licht in gewicht.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Indien je een product wilt beoordelen zul je het moeten gaan beluisteren en proberen. Ik ben onder de indruk, maar wie ben ik? [/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana]Het product is nog maar kort op de markt dus hoe het met de inhuur zal gaan zal de toekomst leren.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Nogmaals, voor degenen die in MB-audio systems is geïnteresseerd neem contact op met HOF-sales.[/FONT]

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Vooral de sublaag van MB Audiosystems is indrukwekkend te noemen! Heb zelden uit een kleine 12" zo'n fantastisch laag gehoord!

----------


## Running-Red

Het komt inderdaad in grijpskerk te hangen.

vandaag is de opbouw geweest, 9 kasten per kant, 18 subs (18") nog wat infills. 

eind van de middag het volledige systeem gehoord, ben zelf niet zo van de audio kant, maar deze set klinkt zeer goed! 

@geenstijl, als je wilt bijhuren kun je altijd naar Hof toe gaan, ze hebben zeer veel MB audio staan.
En weet je verhaal klopt niet helemaal.

maar goed dat wist je geloof ik al.

----------


## geenstijl21

> Het komt inderdaad in grijpskerk te hangen.
> 
> vandaag is de opbouw geweest, 9 kasten per kant, 18 subs (18") nog wat infills. 
> 
> eind van de middag het volledige systeem gehoord, ben zelf niet zo van de audio kant, maar deze set klinkt zeer goed! 
> 
> @geenstijl, als je wilt bijhuren kun je altijd naar Hof toe gaan, ze hebben zeer veel MB audio staan.
> En weet je verhaal klopt niet helemaal.
> 
> maar goed dat wist je geloof ik al.



Hof is wel ver rijden naar het hoge noorden. Nogmaals de prijs/kwaliteit is redelijk.....Over smaak valt heerlijk te twisten. 

Ik heb totaal geen vertrouwen in een oprukkend merk zoals MB audio in deze verzadigde markt.... Ben erg sceptisch daarin.

----------


## nielsjanssennl

> Maar goed, het is een aktief speakertje met wat RCF speakers erin en een processor die het werk doet.
> 
> De processor (DSP) regelt zelfs dat het laag en hoog tegelijk vertrekken. (verkoopargument van een vertegenwoordiger van Hof) Nou joepie!
> 
> Je hoort van zo'n vertegenwoordiger alleen maar verhalen hoe goed de DSP is....Oftewel het digitaliseren van geluid. Dat is in mijn oren verlies van het geluid!  Mijn voorkeur gaat uit naar een luidspreker die vanzichzelf goed klinkt en waar geen DSP voor nodig is.
> 
> BTW: waar ga je MB audio bijhuren als verhuurbedrijf....



Je bent erg kort door de bocht en je opmerkingen zijn of uit de lucht gegrepen of je hebt niet de juiste informatie.

Voor de duidelijkheid de driver componenten zijn van het merk BNC. Dat is toch wel een componenten fabriek die weet wat ze doen lijkt me.

Je verhaal over DSP: het is idd. een aktieve powered kast. De versterker en  controller (DSP) is van het merk Powersoft. Niet iedereen is gecharmeerd van Powersoft, maar kan je wel vertellen dat bijv. L'Acoustics deze ook toepast in een aantal powered luidsprekers.

Een kast met twee speakers die van zich zelf goed klinkt, bestaat bijna niet. Er moet ergens iets gedaan worden aan in eerste instantie tijd-alignment ofwel fase aanpassing van het crossover punt. Bij elk actief systeem gebeurt dat door een externe controller/processor en dat zijn dus ook DSP apparaten. MB is powered en heeft dus de versterker ook nog eens ingebouwd. Dat voorkomt dat of een verkeerde versterker of verkeerde aansluitingen, enz. gebruikt word. Dus is het voor de gebruiker plug-en-play. Het enige dat de gebruiker nog zelf kan bepalen is fullrange of HighPass filter dmv schakelaar achterop.

MB is nog maar net op de markt. Dus qua bijhuren kun je op dit moment bij Hof terecht. Ontwikkelingen kunnen snel gaan. Kijk maar naar een nu al bekend Nederlands luidspreker fabriek, dat in 5 jaar tijd een wereld-wijd (sterk) opkomend merk is, met in bijna elk land vaste installaties en verhuur bedrijven.

Dus je weet nooit hoe zich dit ontwikkeld, toch?

Skeptisch mag, afzeiken doe je met goeie argumenten !

Nogmaals: je verhaal dat de DSP ervoor zorgt dat de luidspreker goed klinkt: Ja dat is ten dele waar en het is maar hoe je het bekijkt. Welke serieus A-merk doet dat niet op die manier? Dus vind dat geen argument om te zeggen of het goed of slecht is.

----------


## aameijer

Ik bemoei me inhoudelijk even niet met de discussie of MB audiosystems een goed danwel slecht merk is. Dat kun je allemaal zelf bepalen. Wat ik wel wil toevoegen is dat er inmiddels een aantal verhuurbedrijven de keuze voor MB audiosystems hebben gemaakt o.a: GOBO services uit Oirschot (15.2 + 18.0) en Spelt Theatertechniek uit Groningen (12.1 & 18.0). Het is dus niet zo dat je alleen bij HOF kunt bijhuren.

Voor de geinteresseerden ben ik graag bereid om product technische informatie te geven en we kunnen gezien de opzet van dit forum natuurlijk prima discussieren over de gekozen weg met betrekking tot de DSP.

Auke Meijer
MB audiosystems

----------


## geenstijl21

Wil toch nog 1 ding duidelijk maken: Als verhuurbedrijf heb je te maken met verschillende freelancers. Veel geluidstechnici kennen de Meyer, EAW, Nexo reeks dat heeft geen verdere uitleg nodig.

De freelancer weet wat hij daar aan heeft en wat de specs zijn. Natuurlijk is het de kracht van een goede geluidstechnici om met elk merk te werken. Maar waarom gaan we ze het zo moeilijk maken terwijl het zo makkelijk kan... Er zijn allerlei microfoons diehetzelfde kunnen als de Shure beta57 en AKG 414 en Neuman KM184's....Waarom heeft elk respecterend audiobedrijf die microfoons wel en niet een fatsoenlijk setje monitoren waar elke geluidstechnicus (en soms moet je een freelancer bellen die niet op nummer 1 staat van je verlanglijstje maar op nummer 10) mee kan werken. 

Ik zie het "MB gebeuren" door heel Nederland.... veel poppodia hebben een klusjesman die met een gelukje een leuk speakertje in elkaar zetten. Daar wordt een sticker opgeplakt met het logo van die klusjesman.. Mocht hij een beetje commercieel inzicht hebben dan gaat hij het fabriceren en hoppatee weer een nieuw merk erbij in deze verzadigde markt....


Nogmaals ben misschien erg conservatief maar ik zou het niet als hoofdmerk in de schuur willen hebben staan. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Timo Beckman

Quote: Nogmaals ben misschien erg conservatief maar ik zou het niet als hoofdmerk in de schuur willen hebben staan.

Wat heb jij dan in de schuur staan en ten 2de heb je dat setje wel eens gehoord of mee gewerkt ?

----------


## geenstijl21

> Quote: Nogmaals ben misschien erg conservatief maar ik zou het niet als hoofdmerk in de schuur willen hebben staan.
> 
> Wat heb jij dan in de schuur staan en ten 2de heb je dat setje wel eens gehoord of mee gewerkt ?



Zekers al wat poppetjes van Hof gesproken en ik moet eerlijk zeggen kort geluisterd.... Ik heb redelijk wat EAW en Meyer staan (met een beetje pech wordt dit verwijderd - off topic)

----------


## geenstijl21

Er wordt in deze discussie over MB gerefereerd naar het succes van Alcons.... 

Ook een NL merk die in opkomst is. Gelukkig!!! Want met een LR16 systeem werken op scheitlocaties is een droom!!! Maar ga aub het succes van Alcons niet vergelijken met een "eventueel" succes van MB....

----------


## Alconius

[FONT=Calibri][FONT=Calibri]Afgelopen week heb ik in de nieuwsbrief van FC Groningen gelezen dat Hof de geluidskwaliteit in de Euroborg gaat aanpakken. [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri][FONT=Calibri]Het lijkt mij sterk als Hof dit gaat doen met een ander merk dan MB audiosystems. [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri][FONT=Calibri]Ze willen dit tenslotte in de markt gaan zetten? [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri][FONT=Calibri]Weet iemand hier meer over? En zo ja, wat er dan in komt te hangen?[/FONT]
[/FONT]

edit mod: inhoudelijke reacties graag, geen flames!
bdw...ook geenstijl hierop aangesproken

----------


## jakkes72

> [FONT=Calibri][FONT=Calibri]Afgelopen week heb ik in de nieuwsbrief van FC Groningen gelezen dat Hof de geluidskwaliteit in de Euroborg gaat aanpakken.[/FONT][/FONT]



En er hangt zelfs al Meyer.....:
klik

Per definitie zal ik NOOIT!!! een merk/speaker uitsluiten voordat ik er zelf 1 gehoord heb.
Zelf zou ik wel interesse in de monitor kunnen hebben bv.

----------


## aameijer

In de Euroborg te Groningen komen 43 MB 8.1 luidsprekers welke gemonteerd zullen worden onder de 2e tribune en waarmee de omloop en de bovenste 4 rijen stoelen van de 1e tribune worden ingevuld (deze stoelen zitten onder de 2e tribune en worden niet aangestraald door het aanwezige Meyer Sound M3D systeem). De MB 8.1 luidsprekers worden in tijd gecorrigeerd ten opzichte van het hoofdsysteem. De Euroborg heeft de keuze voor dit systeem gebaseerd op een demo waarbij in eerder stadium 10x MB 8.1 zijn ingezet

----------


## geenstijl21

> Dit wordt niet voor niets gedaan!!! Jij beweert namelijk dat er geen markt is voor nieuwe luidsprekers, omdat de markt al verzadigd is. Alcons heeft laten zien dat dit niet het geval is. Of MB een succes wordt zal de toekomst uitwijzen, maar om nu al te beweren dat er geen markt voor is is wel een beetje vroeg.



Ik zou het verduidelijken: In de tijd dat Alcons (verhaal van de ribbon drivers etc) opkwam was er een redelijk grote vraag naar een "goed" Line Array systeem. Er kwam een duidelijke vraag van de* markt!* Tom en Phil zijn op juiste moment daar in gesprongen. 

Bij MB gaat het andersom er is heel veel aanbod in de luidsprekers die ze aanbieden... Natuurlijk is een markt moeilijk te verzadigen dan zou ik niet ontkennen. Daardat HOF een redelijk grote organisatie is gaat het merk het nog wel een tijdje uitzingen. De verkoop en verhuur dichten dat gat wel.... 

De toekomst gaat het bewijzen. Maar blijft dat het een erg lange weg gaat worden. Het is de laatste jaren een komen en gaan van opkomende lsp merken. De concurrentie is moordend en je moet het voorrecht hebben dat grote spelers op de markt potentie zien in je product. Zoals Focus in Alcons.

----------


## geenstijl21

> Dit wordt niet voor niets gedaan!!! Jij beweert namelijk dat er geen markt is voor nieuwe luidsprekers, omdat de markt al verzadigd is. Alcons heeft laten zien dat dit niet het geval is. Of MB een succes wordt zal de toekomst uitwijzen, maar om nu al te beweren dat er geen markt voor is is wel een beetje vroeg.



UGAH ik snap je mening ook wel je werkt dacht ik bij HOF  :Wink:

----------


## aameijer

Wellicht overbodig om te zeggen maar wij als designers van MB audiosystems bemoeien ons inhoudelijk niet met de discussie of je ons product al dan niet goed moet vinden. Daar is iedereen vrij in. Wat ik wel wil voorstellen dat we dit forum gebruiken om inhoudelijk discussie te voeren en niet om een vergelijk tussen MB en Alcons te maken. Ik respecteer Alcons als product bijzonder maar dat moge duidelijk zijn gezien het feit dat Hof nog steeds Alcons toepast. Alcons is zeer succesvol en dat is naar mijn mening terecht omdat het eenvoudigweg een ontzettend goed product is. Wij doen als MB iets totaal anders (geen line array) en hebben daar onze eigen afweging in gemaakt.

----------


## moderator

Ik ben wel klaar met het afzeiken zonder onderbouwing, ook de toelichtingen als " je werkt er dus je zal het wel goedvinden" kunnen bijzonder weinig professionele waardering opwekken.

Vanaf heden: inhoudelijke discussie over ervaringen met en vragen over MB.

----------


## geenstijl21

Nou goed inhoudelijk:

Hof heeft en had Meyer in de verhuur. Meyer UPA1 bijvoorbeeld. Ik heb het idee dat Hof al het Meyer verkoopt en de klussen draait met MB en Alcons.... Aangezien Hof voor kwaliteit gaat zit hier vast een verband tussen....

Daarom deze vragen: 

Waarmee onderscheidt MB zich met Meyer? Wat is de meerwaarde van MB 12.1 t.o.v een Meyer UPA1?

----------


## nielsjanssennl

> Nou goed inhoudelijk:
> 
> Waarmee onderscheidt MB zich met Meyer? Wat is de meerwaarde van MB 12.1 t.o.v een Meyer UPA1?



Niet, dat is appels met peren vergelijken. Dat is hetzelfde door Nexo met Meyer te vergelijken. Het is een kwestie van smaak en/of toepassingen en het antwoord is: het produkt past bij je of niet. Meerwaarde is totaal niet belangrijk. Als de klant niet perse vraagt om UPA dan maakt het geen bal uit of je brood verdient met MB speakers, Meyer UPA's of Nexo/EAW/Martin/Alcons/d&b of whatever, toch?!?!? Bovendien wat is uberhaupt de meerwaarde van UPA tov alle andere luidsprekers over de hele wereld??? =retorisch. Deze vraag staat buiten de discussie.

Het verschil tussen MB en UPA is simpelweg: luister en vergelijk en vooral gebruik het beide eens live. Nogmaals ook dit is deels weer een kwestie van smaak. 
Mijn persoonlijke ervaring (heb zeer veel ervaring met zowel Meyer en recent ook met MB, dus kan hier denk ik wel iets over zeggen) is dat MB klankmatig anders (goed) is. Het gebruik ervan is relatief simpel: spanning erop en signaal erin en spelen maar. Dat is de enige overeenkomst met UPA-1P :-)

Nogmaals: het zal je opvallen dat de klankkleur (of tonale balans) anders is gekozen dan de UPA. Dit is een opvallend karakter waar je even aan moet wennen als je uitsluitend Meyer gewend bent (wat een vlakker freq. respons heeft). Maar uiteindelijk als je er live op werkt, zal je merken dat daardoor je aandacht meer uitgaat naar mixen en minder in klankkleur correcties of zelfs systeem correctie hoeft uit te voeren. Voor de gebruiker betekent dit dat zowel muziek (CD), als spraak en live-muziek er relatief snel goed op klinkt. Daarnaast heeft het systeem, ondanks de compressiedriver, een goed dieptebeeld. Ofwel het geluid komt goed naar voren. Bij een UPA vind ik het persoonlijk te dicht bij de luidspreker hangen. En fullrange heb je zeker 2 a 3 octaven meer laag dan een UPA. Waardoor de speaker ook al warmerder klinkt dan een UPA.
Nogmaals blijft een kwestie van smaak: maar als je mij vraagt of een MB12.1 beter klinkt dan een UPA-1P: dan is mijn antwoord: ja!

----------


## AJB

Hier even een reactie van een lichtman en ook wel producent...: Ik denk dat de hele discussie een beetje slaat als een tang op een varken. Zonder inhoudelijke details valt er over smaak niet te twisten.

Wat ik kan vaststellen is dat bovenstaande heren (Auke, Niels, Bart) met zowel Meyer, Alcons als MB een topgeluid neerzetten. Misschien heeft het dan ook wel te maken met de geluidsman, zijn persoonlijke voorkeur en vooral het begrip van systeemtechniek. Want elke geluidsman zeikt tegenwoordig over merkjes en labeltjes, maar er zijn weinigen die een systeem goed kunnen stacken en afregelen. Gek genoeg zijn dat vaak wel de mannen die het serieus goed doen..

Trek zelf allemaal je conclusies uit bovenstaande, volledige on topic verhaal.

groet Arvid

----------


## nielsjanssennl

> Hier even een reactie van een lichtman en ook wel producent...: Ik denk dat de hele discussie een beetje slaat als een tang op een varken. Zonder inhoudelijke details valt er over smaak niet te twisten.
> 
> Wat ik kan vaststellen is dat bovenstaande heren (Auke, Niels, Bart) met zowel Meyer, Alcons als MB een topgeluid neerzetten. Misschien heeft het dan ook wel te maken met de geluidsman, zijn persoonlijke voorkeur en vooral het begrip van systeemtechniek. Want elke geluidsman zeikt tegenwoordig over merkjes en labeltjes, maar er zijn weinigen die een systeem goed kunnen stacken en afregelen. Gek genoeg zijn dat vaak wel de mannen die het serieus goed doen..
> 
> Trek zelf allemaal je conclusies uit bovenstaande, volledige on topic verhaal.
> 
> groet Arvid



Over smaak valt altijd te twisten :-)

Een goed systeem bepalen op basis van het labeltje is inderdaad grote bullshit. Het zijn vooral de oren en deskundigheid van de techneuten die uiteindelijk het resultaat creeren. De luidsprekers zijn slechts enkele tools die ertoe kunnen leiden dat het het werken van de techneut makkelijk maakt, of in sommige gevallen ook tegen je kan werken. Uiteraard moeten de speakers wel enige akoestische integriteit hebben (!).

Ik denk dat MB luidsprekers voor de meeste toepassingen qua concept makkelijk te gebruiken is en zonder veel moeite of uitgebreide kennis goed klinkt.

----------


## DiGiCowboy

Maar om toch maar weer even on-topic te gaan;

Ja ik heb een tijdje geleden een monitor klus gedaan in de jaarbeurs met alleen maar MB floortjes. Ik moet zeggen dat ik erg te spreken ben. Het was wel een show met 'gematigde' muziek en vraag me wel af hoe deze speakers zich houden op een rock'n roll buhne. Ik hoop dat de firma over een tijdje komt met een floor zoals de 115 HiQ van L'acoustics, of de overbekende 15 inch synco wedge. (hint hint hint)

----------


## Chris de Heer

Erg bijzondere reacties over de speakers van MB audio! Ik heb ze nu zelf op meerdere locaties gehoord tijdens grotere concerten. Bijvoorbeeld Ahoy en de Veluwehal in Barneveld. 
Ik ben echt een zeikert qua klank en vooral spreiding door de zaal heen maar ik denk dat straks al mijn Nexo's ingeruild gaan worden voor MB's! Dit zijn echt speakers die in de category Meyer CQ 1 en 2 vallen waarbij je dan gelijk een compleet pakket van frontfills en monitors erbij krijgt. Vooral de subs zijn erg leuk. Alles is natuurlijk actief dus je hebt wel een processor nodig en de kennis om meerdere zone's in te stellen. 

Vooral met het optreden van Don Moen in de Veluwehal met 5000 man had ik dus Linearray verwacht maar er hingen gewoon drie MB 15 per kant en een 8 tal MB 18's op de grond. Een paar MB 10's als frontfills en de hele zaal, tot achterin toe, was prima bedient. Op het balkonnetje heb ik nog 105 DB gemeten en tijdens de soundcheck 115 db. Meer dan genoeg power dus.

Ga vooral eens luisteren bij Hof of ergens anders voordat je gaat zitten zeuren over iets wat je waarschijnlijk helemaal niet gehoord hebt!!

----------


## laptop

@ iGiCowboy

ik heb met die floor monitors van MB gewerkt tijdens rock e.d. die monitors haden een meer dan goed geluid en ook goed hard.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

op dat evenement waar ik was hadden we verder 2 18"subs en 4 12"tops, ik kan iedereen vertellen dat dit geluid meer dan goed was. want later op de avond was er ook nog een optreden van de "party squad" zij hadden van een fries verhuurbedrijf hun geluids instalatie (zelfde als Tiesto). :Confused:  :Confused:  
dit was in de ze zaal echt niet om aan te horen, ik had ze liever over de MB instalatie gehad. maar dat wouden zij niet, en je moet ze ook niet tegen spreken. maar to the point, je kunt zeggen over MB wat je wilt maar het hoort absoluut bij de top.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

mvg.

ps. het MB spul kwam van HOF.

----------


## ASV

[QUOTE=geenstijl21;483429]Hof is wel ver rijden naar het hoge noorden. Nogmaals de prijs/kwaliteit is redelijk.....Over smaak valt heerlijk te twisten. 


Art Sound & Vision (Leeuwarden) is Pro Dealer van MB. Zij doen advies, verkoop & verhuur van Pro Audio en geven onder andere in samenwerking met MB ook demonstraties van dit merk. In overleg met hen kan je het "verre" rijden ook laten beperken natuurlijk. Bij huren kan overigens ook via Art Sound & Vision geregeld worden.

MB audiosystems heeft een mix van Meyer Sound, EAW en D&B willen maken in één concept. En dit is zeker meer dan geslaagd wat mij betreft!

Over smaak valt inderdaad heerlijk te twisten, echter wanneer je kritisch luistert, zal je al snel merken dat men bij MB een waanzinnig goed product op de markt heeft gebracht wat mijns inziens nu al concurrent is t.o.v. genoemde merken.

Discussiëren over specs, dps, prestatie of klank vanaf een A4tje is leuk. Het is echter voor de geïnteresseerden veel interessanter als je discussieert uit praktijk ervaring. Je moet dit soort systemen - net als Meyer, EAW of D&B - horen, zien en beleven. Volgens mij heb je dan ook pas voldoende indruk om een mening te vormen over MB audiosystems.

Het zal mij niets verbazen dat zelfs de sceptici op dit forum hun mening over MB direct rectificeren!  :Wink: 

Als je dan uiteindelijk ook nog kijkt naar prijs/kwaliteit verhoudingen, dan zie je dat het laatste  puzzelstukje het gehele plaatje compleet maakt. De prijs/kwaliteit verhouding is namelijk t.a.v. overige gerenommeerde merken/systemen van dit kaliber meer dan redelijk.

Meer dan genoeg reden om beter kennis te maken met MB wat mij betreft!

Ruthger Bakker
Art Records | Art Sound & Vision

----------


## geenstijl21

[QUOTE=ASV;509052]



> Hof is wel ver rijden naar het hoge noorden. Nogmaals de prijs/kwaliteit is redelijk.....Over smaak valt heerlijk te twisten. 
> 
> 
> Art Sound & Vision (Leeuwarden) is Pro Dealer van MB. Zij doen advies, verkoop & verhuur van Pro Audio en geven onder andere in samenwerking met MB ook demonstraties van dit merk. In overleg met hen kan je het "verre" rijden ook laten beperken natuurlijk. Bij huren kan overigens ook via Art Sound & Vision geregeld worden.
> 
> MB audiosystems heeft een mix van Meyer Sound, EAW en D&B willen maken in één concept. En dit is zeker meer dan geslaagd wat mij betreft!
> 
> Over smaak valt inderdaad heerlijk te twisten, echter wanneer je kritisch luistert, zal je al snel merken dat men bij MB een waanzinnig goed product op de markt heeft gebracht wat mijns inziens nu al concurrent is t.o.v. genoemde merken.
> 
> ...



Heb wel wat puntjes:

1. Erg goedkoop om via dit forum reclame te maken, een goed product verkoopt zichzelf :Big Grin:  ( het laatste puzzelstukje, horen zien en beleven.... heeft er iemand een emmertje.)

2. MB wordt in verband gebracht met Meyer, EAW en D&B (Mijn broek zakt er werkelijk vanaf)

3. Dus als je niet kritisch luistert is het rommel..... 

De SUB's zijn prima, voor de rest vind ik MB een matige middenklasse die zeker niet in de buurt van Meyer, EAW of D&B komt.... en jah ik heb de kastjes meerdere malen gehoord!

----------


## Husss

> Erg bijzondere reacties over de speakers van MB audio! Ik heb ze nu zelf op meerdere locaties gehoord tijdens grotere concerten. Bijvoorbeeld Ahoy en de Veluwehal in Barneveld. 
> Ik ben echt een zeikert qua klank en vooral spreiding door de zaal heen maar ik denk dat straks al mijn Nexo's ingeruild gaan worden voor MB's! Dit zijn echt speakers die in de category Meyer CQ 1 en 2 vallen waarbij je dan gelijk een compleet pakket van frontfills en monitors erbij krijgt. Vooral de subs zijn erg leuk. Alles is natuurlijk actief dus je hebt wel een processor nodig en de kennis om meerdere zone's in te stellen. 
> 
> Vooral met het optreden van Don Moen in de Veluwehal met 5000 man had ik dus Linearray verwacht maar er hingen gewoon drie MB 15 per kant en een 8 tal MB 18's op de grond. Een paar MB 10's als frontfills en de hele zaal, tot achterin toe, was prima bedient. Op het balkonnetje heb ik nog 105 DB gemeten en tijdens de soundcheck 115 db. Meer dan genoeg power dus.
> 
> Ga vooral eens luisteren bij Hof of ergens anders voordat je gaat zitten zeuren over iets wat je waarschijnlijk helemaal niet gehoord hebt!!



@ Chris de Heer.

Met welke producten van NEXO vergelijk je het?
Indien je NEXO overhebt.... gebruik het met liefde;-)

Met vr gr,

Husss

----------


## jans

> _De SUB's zijn prima, voor de rest vind ik MB een matige middenklasse die zeker niet in de buurt van Meyer, EAW of D&B komt.... en jah ik heb de kastjes meerdere malen gehoord!_



Dan heb je vast geen A-B vergelijking gehoord tussen een UPA en een 12.1.

----------


## geenstijl21

> [I]
> 
> Dan heb je vast geen A-B vergelijking gehoord tussen een UPA en een 12.1.



Dameeeeeeeees en heeeeeeeeren in de linker corner een luidspreker die al meer dan 25 jaar 1 van de meest geaccepteerde speakers is en in de rechter corner MB audio....

Ik moet toegeven dat ik deze a-b vergelijking nog niet gehoord heb..... Iets voor een testdagje misschien?

Iemand in de zaal die eerlijk is en die niet op de loonlijst van Hof of MB staat, wordt daar zo moe van!

----------


## MusicXtra

> Dameeeeeeeees en heeeeeeeeren in de linker corner een luidspreker die al meer dan 25 jaar 1 van de meest geaccepteerde speakers is en in de rechter corner MB audio....
> 
> Ik moet toegeven dat ik deze a-b vergelijking nog niet gehoord heb..... Iets voor een testdagje misschien?
> 
> Iemand in de zaal die eerlijk is en die niet op de loonlijst van Hof of MB staat, wordt daar zo moe van!



Je hebt mensen die uitsluitend op hun oren af gaan om te bepalen of een geluidsset goed klinkt en je hebt mensen die het op voorhand niet goed vinden wanneer er niet een gerenommeerd merk op staat. 
Na het doorlezen van het hele topic geloof ik dat jij bij de laatste categorie hoort.
In mijn optiek is het heel erg kortzichtig om een nieuw merk, dat kennelijk heel erg goede producten op de markt brengt, steeds zo af te branden.
De markt bepaalt uiteindelijk of een merk bestaansrecht heeft of niet, dat is een ongeschreven wet en die gaat hier ook gewoon op.
Je schreef ook dat de DSP ervoor zorgt dat het goed klinkt en dat dit niet goed zou zijn. Dan heb ik een paar feiten voor je: 
Een DSP, of hij nou geïntegreerd is of niet is ontwikkeld om tekortkomingen van luidsprekers te corrigeren. Je kunt dit tegen spreken maar waarom zouden er anders zoveel mogelijkheden qua fasecorrectie, time-alignement, EQ en filtermogelijkheden op zitten?
Alle gerenommeerde merken maken inmiddels gebruik van deze mogelijkheden en ik weet uit zeer betrouwbare bron dat een aantal van deze merken ook behoorlijk extreem corrigeren :EEK!: 
Voorloper van het hele DSP gebeuren is trouwens Bose met de 802's, daar wordt ook behoorlijk extreem gecorrigeerd tot wel 10 dB in het hoog meen ik me te herinneren.

Volgens mij ben je pas een echte pro wanneer je puur en alleen op je oren af gaat, en je niet laat leiden door logo's of merken.

----------


## AH

Begrijp ik het nu goed, hebben ze bij MB een speaker gemaakt die die zich kan meten met een ontwerp van 25jr oud.
Over vooruitgang gesproken  :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

Sjeminee wat een gezeik hier zeg :EEK!: 
Iedereen heeft een mening over iets maar (bijna) niemand weet eigenlijk waar het over gaat :Embarrassment:

----------


## jans

> Dameeeeeeeees en heeeeeeeeren in de linker corner een luidspreker die al meer dan 25 jaar 1 van de meest geaccepteerde speakers is en in de rechter corner MB audio....
> 
> Ik moet toegeven dat ik deze a-b vergelijking nog niet gehoord heb..... Iets voor een testdagje misschien?
> 
> Iemand in de zaal die eerlijk is en die niet op de loonlijst van Hof of MB staat, wordt daar zo moe van!



[FONT=Verdana]Beste geenstijl21,[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Waar ik moe van wordt is individuen die op niet gegronde basis uitlatingen doen op dit forum.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Daarbij doe je ook nog eens uitspraken die onjuist zijn. Als je nu eerst eens voor jezelf nagaat of datgene wat je wilt delen op dit forum gebasseerd is op werkelijke feiten en waarheden.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Daarnaast ga je ook nog eens schuil achter een niet ingevuld profiel. Lekker makkelijk.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Ik laat deze topic voor wat het is.[/FONT]

----------


## geenstijl21

> [FONT=Verdana]Beste geenstijl21,[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana]Waar ik moe van wordt is individuen die op niet gegronde basis uitlatingen doen op dit forum.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana]Daarbij doe je ook nog eens uitspraken die onjuist zijn. Als je nu eerst eens voor jezelf nagaat of datgene wat je wilt delen op dit forum gebasseerd is op werkelijke feiten en waarheden.[/FONT]
> 
> 
> [FONT=Verdana]Daarnaast ga je ook nog eens schuil achter een niet ingevuld profiel. Lekker makkelijk.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana]Ik laat deze topic voor wat het is.[/FONT]



eeeuh ik geef aan dat ik een a-b vergelijking nog niet tussen UPA en een MB 12.1 heb gehoord.... en jij verwijdt mij dat ik mijn uitlatingen niet onderbouw, Jans jij onderbouwt helemaal niets....verklaar je nader over de UPA en de MB 12.1...

Waarom een profiel invullen, het gaat om de informatie op dit forum, ik ben geen voorstander van het rond laten slingeren van mijn e-mail adres etc...

----------


## PeterZwart

> eeeuh ik geef aan dat ik een a-b vergelijking nog niet tussen UPA en een MB 12.1 heb gehoord.... en jij verwijdt mij dat ik mijn uitlatingen niet onderbouw, Jans jij onderbouwt helemaal niets....verklaar je nader over de UPA en de MB 12.1...
> 
> Waarom een profiel invullen, het gaat om de informatie op dit forum, ik ben geen voorstander van het rond laten slingeren van mijn e-mail adres etc...



dan bel je een MB dealer en een Meyer dealer op en vraag je of ze de producten aan je willen demonstreren.. dan kan je het beoordelen..
geluid beoordelen doe je niet vanaf een forum..

verder sluit ik mij 100% aan bij de reactie van AJB..

----------


## Matt09

> @ Jans: Kom jij niet van Hof af die MB op de markt drukt....
> 
> MB is een vervolg op het hele LAN verhaal... Dat was gedoemd te mislukken.... Nu heeft Auke Meijer van Hof met een Italiaan en wat RCF speakers een nieuw merk bedacht MB. Ergens in Italie staat een fabriekje.
> 
> Voor de prijs klinkt het redelijk MAAR als een kast van zichzelf niet goed klinkt en je probeert daar met de processor een "mooie" klank uit te halen, dan heb je al het eerste verlies. 
> 
> Ze hebben het hele processor verhaal "doorontwikkeld"
> 
> Mijn mening: MB is even op de markt net zoals LAN... Voor de gelukkigen die daarin investernen, over 2 jaar is het niks meer waard en je kunt het nergens bijhuren.



Waar komen die versterkers en DSP dan vandaan? Ook Italië? Zijn die van representatieve bouwers of is het eigen ontwerp?

----------


## Peeterss

> Waar komen die versterkers en DSP dan vandaan? Ook Italië? Zijn die van representatieve bouwers of is het eigen ontwerp?




Ps: Fabriekje staat niet in Italië, maar gewoon in NL. LAN HQ staat daar wel en al wel 16 jaar.

Heb MB nu diverse malen gehoord en was er niet echt van onder de indruk. Mijn eerste ervaring was op de Messe in Duitsland, waar ik aangesproken werd door een vertegenwoordiger, die liet ons de nieuwste monitor van MB horen. In eerste instantie klonk die aardig. We vroegen aan de vertegenwoordiger of er nog iets tussen hing van een EQ o.i. Werd diverse keren gezegd van NEE hoor is gewoon zoals de kast klinkt. Na lang aandringen, liep de vertegenwoordiger toch even weg hij werd een beetje rood achter de oren, want wat bleek er hing wel zeker iets tussen. Na de speaker echt "kaal" te hebben gehoord, vond ik hem erg agressief en met name in het hoog. Vond het wel jammer, dat de vertegenwoordiger niet eerlijk zijn verhaal vertelde, maar voor de rest wel erg vriendelijk. Ben benieuwd of ze er weer zijn dit jaar...

----------


## Peeterss

> Beste GeenStijl,
> 
> Ik vindt het jammer dat je op deze wijze reageert terwijl uit je verhaal duidelijk blijkt dat je niet weet waar je het over hebt.
> 
> Voor diegene die geïntereseerd is kijk eens op de site van MB-audiosystems of neem kontakt met ze op, ze staan je graag te woord.



@geen stijl:

De info die je vertrekt is idd. zoals de meesten beamen deels onjuist. Vind ik persoonlijk jammer, dat er info op komt dat niet klopt. Eerst informeren dan reëel wezen. oa: het verhaal over bijhuren van MB en/of LAN, zowel LAN als MB hebben diverse rental partners in het land, ten tweede, geef je MB niet eens de kans om te ontwikkelen net als LAN verdoemd te mislukken??? LAN bestaat al ruim 16 jaar en zijn in diverse Europese landen actief en LAN is het meest gevraagde systeem bij de staats TV in Italië. Dat LAN even uit NL is geweest, dat klopt, maar er zijn meedere merken die een come back hebben gemaakt.(was niet omdat het niet goed liep) Iedereen heeft een eigen smaak wat betreft geluid en dat is maar goed ook, de één wil dat merk en de ander wil weer dit merk..de keuze is er reuze, geniet van de luxe die we hebben en ga lekker luisteren naar de diverse systemen en verbreed de kennis...vind het altijd wel interessant als er weer wat nieuws op de markt komt, is het allemaal wat levendiger.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## geenstijl21

> @geen stijl:
> 
> De info die je vertrekt is idd. zoals de meesten beamen deels onjuist. Vind ik persoonlijk jammer, dat er info op komt dat niet klopt. Eerst informeren dan reëel wezen. oa: het verhaal over bijhuren van MB en/of LAN, zowel LAN als MB hebben diverse rental partners in het land, ten tweede, geef je MB niet eens de kans om te ontwikkelen net als LAN verdoemd te mislukken??? LAN bestaat al ruim 16 jaar en zijn in diverse Europese landen actief en LAN is het meest gevraagde systeem bij de staats TV in Italië. Dat LAN even uit NL is geweest, dat klopt, maar er zijn meedere merken die een come back hebben gemaakt.(was niet omdat het niet goed liep) Iedereen heeft een eigen smaak wat betreft geluid en dat is maar goed ook, de één wil dat merk en de ander wil weer dit merk..de keuze is er reuze, geniet van de luxe die we hebben en ga lekker luisteren naar de diverse systemen en verbreed de kennis...vind het altijd wel interessant als er weer wat nieuws op de markt komt, is het allemaal wat levendiger.



Heb je aandelen in de LAN en MB..... al je posts gaan erover....Je rakelt items op van een half jaar geleden. Zonder echt iets toe te voegen. Hoezo vind je het intressant als er iets nieuws op de markt is... je richt je op MB en LAN , over meer dingen kun je het niet hebben.

En wat is de reden dat LAN even weg geweest is? Je hoeft het antwoord niet te geven, bij MB gaat hetzelfde gebeuren (glazen bol :Wink: )

En tjah de Staatstelevisie wordt geleidt door 1 van de grootste dictators van Europa....

----------


## Peeterss

> Heb je aandelen in de LAN en MB..... al je posts gaan erover....Je rakelt items op van een half jaar geleden. Zonder echt iets toe te voegen. Hoezo vind je het intressant als er iets nieuws op de markt is... je richt je op MB en LAN , over meer dingen kun je het niet hebben.
> 
> En wat is de reden dat LAN even weg geweest is? Je hoeft het antwoord niet te geven, bij MB gaat hetzelfde gebeuren (glazen bol)
> 
> En tjah de Staatstelevisie wordt geleidt door 1 van de grootste dictators van Europa....



Ik zal het kort en bondig proberen te formuleren, wat ik ervan weet dan: 
Omega Sound had voorheen de productie vanuit Italië naar NL gehaald, vanuit hier werd alles verstuurd/gemaakt door heel EU, dit omdat in NL meer capaciteit was. Echter door oplichting is Omega Sound failliet gegaan en heeft iemand (ik weet wie, maar breng die persoon niet in diskrediet) anders LAN proberen te runnen, echter de fabrikant heeft besloten in Italië de fabriek weer op te starten en daar weer de productie over te nemen. 
Totdat zich iemand melde in Italië die de importeursschap weer op zich wilde nemen. LAN bestaat 16 jaar, dus verdwijnen gaat het niet zomaar, ze zijn momenteel in diverse EU landen zeer actief.

Wij werken met diverse geluidssystemen, waaronder Meyer en houden ook andere ontwikkelingen in de gaten, echter de kwaliteit/prijs van een Meyer met LAN is aanzienlijk en voor de klant maakt het niet uit, eigen ervaring. 
dus dan is de keuze makkelijk....

Suc6 met de glazenbol.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ..ga deze toppic sluiten..

----------

